#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Impressoras nao aparecem na sessao de TS do Windows Server 2008 R2

## wppitp

Estou tendo um problema com as impressoras no TS do server 2008 r2.

Ate 2 dias atras, tinhamos o Windows Sever 2003, quando o micro Caixa, que tinha uma impressora se conectava, ele mandava a impressora redirecionado para o usuario caixa no servidor, e quando as maquinas dos vendedores se conectavam no servidor 2003, eles automaticamente pegavam essa impressora redirecionada do usuario caixa.

O que acontece agora(Windows server 2008 R2), e que o micro caixa quando conecta, ele redireciona ela normal para o usuario caixa, mas quando os vendedores acessam o servidor, o impressora nao e redirecionada para eles, somente para o usuario que tem a impressora. 

Ja desativei o Easy Print, a opcao de somente mandar a impressora padrao esta habilitada. Pesquisando, achei em foruns, uma opcao( *Do not allow client printer redirection )* nao aceitar que clientes redirecionem a impressora, essa opcao nao achei. Tambem nao uso o Active Directory, somente a TS mesmo.

O cliente que manda impressora e Windows 7 Home Premium, com NetFramework atualizado.

Me falaram pra instalar o servidor de impressao, pq no 2008, os redirecionamento de impressoras estao bloqueados por GPO, que deveria implantar a impressora antes, nao consegui fazer isso no servidor de impressao, para funcionar como antes que era so o caixa entrar, e todo mundo via essa impressora na sessao sua do TS.

Alguem ja passou por isso?

----------


## wppitp

*Computer Configuration\Policies\Administrative Templates\Windows Components\Remote Desktop Services\Remote Desktop Session Host\Printer Redirection*. 
NEsse local, achei a GPO de nao permitir que cliente redirecionem a impressora para TS, desabilitei ela, mas mesmo assim, continua aparendo somente para o micro caixa.

Obrigado, e aguardo..

----------


## wppitp

Oxi, ninguem???

----------


## faelldantas

boa tarde,

Já tentou instalar o driver da impressora sendo ele post script?

Tive um problema desses com um 2003, assim que instalei o driver post script funcionou blz!

Espero ter ajudado!

Sds,
Rafaell Dantas

----------


## dirceu

Alguém conseguiu resolver o problema de compartilhamento da impressora redemecionada no windows 2008?

----------


## wppitp

Não consegui, como a rede era local, acabei fazendo pela rede mesmo, mas por TS nao deu certo. No 2003 dava certinho, no 2008 server e diferente.

----------


## magnorm

> Não consegui, como a rede era local, acabei fazendo pela rede mesmo, mas por TS nao deu certo. No 2003 dava certinho, no 2008 server e diferente.


Vc marcou tudo no client? eu falo o recursos locais. Ta todas as portas marcadas e todas as unidades?

----------


## wppitp

Claro, isso e o basico.

----------


## AndreF1

Talvez as informações dessa página possam ser de ajuda: 

https://support.microsoft.com/pt-br/...or-usb-are-not

----------


## alankaiko

Permissões de Compartilhamento Na maquina onde fica a impressora:
1.No Explorer, vá para C: \ windows \ system32 \ spool \ PRINTERS 
2.Botão direito do mouse, Propriedades 
3.Guia Compartilhamento 
4.Compartilhamento Avançado 
5.Marque a opção "Compartilhar esta pasta" 
6.Permissões 
7.Conceda Controle Total a todos 


2) As permissões NTFS 
1.No Explorer, vá para C: \ windows \ system32 \ spool \ printers 
2.Botão direito do mouse, Propriedades 
3.Guia de segurança 
4.Editar 
5.Adicionar 
6.Avançado 
7.Localizar agora 
8.Escolha "Rede" 
9.OK 
10.REDE Controle total


Em seguida compartilhe a impressora


Feito isso, para adicionar a impressora:
painel de controle > adicionar impressora > adicionair uma impressora local >
Criar nova porta > local port > \\ipmaquina\nomeimpressora e instala ela, pronto

----------

